# Just moved to Modena area and looking for friends



## pmerk (Feb 20, 2012)

I just moved to the Modena area at the end of January and am looking for friends to do things with during the day. Biking, running, coffee, etc. If anyone is in the area and interested in getting together, let me know.


----------

